

How do you go about contributing to open source projects? - joeldidit

I&#x27;m interested in contributing to open source projects. How do I get started on this?
======
bendmorris
Just do it; the project will be grateful to receive your contribution. Find
something that needs to be done, fork the project, do it, test it, and submit
a pull request. Many medium to large projects will have lists of things that
need to be done, and will usually have many more tasks than they have manpower
to complete in a timely manner, so pick one that matches your skillset and
have at it. You can also take a look at their issue tracker for ideas. It's
probably worth coordinating with the other developers to make sure you're not
duplicating effort, but feel free to just jump in there and start
contributing.

------
horofx
I maintain the carrierwave, minimagick & memcached-manager ruby gems. If you
are interested in any and has a decent knowledge of ruby I can help you to get
you going(or anyone interested from HN).

I got started by writing PR's, reading the codebase of the projects and making
myself helpful whenever I could.

------
Jackneill
[http://codefirefox.com/](http://codefirefox.com/)

